# TRCA April tournament



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Our April tournament will be on the 23rd, at Lake Houston, from 7am to 3pm. The morning meeting and weigh in will be held at the 1960 marina. The mandatory meeting will be held at 6:40am, same rules & regs apply as always. If you have any questions just ask, pm me, or check out the Facebook page TRCA!

Red


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I'm back in town and ready to do some fishing, I'm there.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad to hear it Redfishbaker!

Red


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just put it on the calendar, team Red-Fin is ready to give it another shot.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome! Barring any more work extensions I should make this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Look fwd to having ya'll again team Red-Fin! Hope it all works out for you Johnny, I'm sure your ready to do some catfishing!

Red


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I have family coming in for Annual Livingston fishing trip 
that weekend. Will let u know.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*FYI lake will be busy*

hey guys just letting you know the lake will be busy so be extra careful

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1861241

hope i can join yall... as always good luck!!!!:texasflag


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up castaway2, it seems there is a tourney of some sort on Lake Houston every weekend. This sounds like a larger one though, we will have to watch out for the fast bass guys speeding around the lake!

Red


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Rivercat1860 said:


> Look fwd to having ya'll again team Red-Fin! Hope it all works out for you Johnny, I'm sure your ready to do some catfishing!
> 
> Red


Been in Africa since January let just say we are more than ready!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tournament is this coming weekend, look fwd to seeing everyone Saturday!

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ready for a good day of fishing tomorrow! Ya'll come out and join in on the fun! 1960 marina on lake Houston, at 6:40am for the mandatory meeting.


Red


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We're waiting on results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok results are in, well as we all expected the lake was high and muddy. But the fish were still there. We had a small turn out, but some good fish were caught! Team Rivercat(me & my brother) took first place with a total weight of 56.5lbs and a big fish of 24.6 lbs (blue cat)! Thanks to all who came out! We will post the date for our May tournament in the next few weeks.


Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 3


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job Red wtg , some nice fish.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*good catch*

Couple of nice fish there Red. I was gonna be there but I tore my back up a couple of weeks ago filling protein feeders and just now started feeling normal again, I didn't want to risk pulling anything again by spending 8 hours on the water. Should be back in action all the way for the next one.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice big cats!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome job Red!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks ya'll! I've got my brother hooked now, these are his first "big fish" he has caught on rod & reel! He landed the 18 and 12 lb blue's and netted my 24lb blue for me! And he is onboard with the CPR of bigger fish, like our group is!


Red


----------

